# new member 1st post S10 ZR2 questions



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

OK welcome to all i have a 2003 S10 ZR2 that i would like to install a plow on what are my options .... i did a searched a found a fue people have the on this truck ... just looking for some more input on this situation any help will b greatly appreciated ....

1: i see that installing the timbren stops look like a must
2: what are my options for plow setups and there reliability 
3: weight of the plows and the max i could go up 2 without trouble 
4: i noticed some people mentioning ballast in the bed is this a must 
5; will fabrication b needed for the zr2 model ....

thanks in advance to all who respond ... i have a fum more questions but thats a good start 

thanks matt


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

rockwood330;617399 said:


> OK welcome to all i have a 2003 S10 ZR2 that i would like to install a plow on what are my options .... i did a searched a found a fue people have the on this truck ... just looking for some more input on this situation any help will b greatly appreciated ....
> 
> 1: i see that installing the timbren stops look like a must This is your choice, my dad does not run them on his 95 ZR2
> 2: what are my options for plow setups and there reliability There are many choices, depends on what you plan on plowing with it and what you have for plow dealers near you
> ...


hope his helps you out some. Like I said it depends alot on what you plan on doing with the plow


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I didn't wake up Dad.



rockwood330;617399 said:


> OK welcome to all i have a 2003 S10 ZR2 that i would like to install a plow on what are my options .... i did a searched a found a fue people have the on this truck ... just looking for some more input on this situation any help will b greatly appreciated ....
> 
> 1: i see that installing the timbren stops look like a must
> No, But they are nice, or you could turn up tour t-bars.
> ...


welcome to the site.
Try to use the search button, Find something that is close to what you want to know or you have a question about and post in that thread we will be right there to help even if you post in a thread that is 5yrs old.

There are hundreds of posts concerning timbrens, ballast, which plow for your truck etc etc


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

ok thanks i will post in the older threads im not trying to cloq up your guys forum wit repeat post just the last one was i think 5yrs old and i thought that maby with the new technology out that it may b a bit dated thats all .....

ok i checked the links at the top of the forum and none of then say they are for the zr2 model specifically


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

is there a difference between a zr2 and a reg s-10 as far as plow mounts


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

yea its my understanding that there is some differences in the frames ... im looking at the western suburbanite as one of my choices


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rockwood330;617746 said:


> ok thanks i will post in the older threads im not trying to cloq up your guys forum wit repeat post just the last one was i think 5yrs old and i thought that maby with the new technology out that it may b a bit dated thats all .....
> 
> ok i checked the links at the top of the forum and none of then say they are for the zr2 model specifically


no problem I'm sure you understand.
Some of these guys post a new thread every time they wipe their butts.(there a dozed threads on butt wiping.....lol)
This clutters up the forum with a dozen new threads everyday. This makes hard to wade through them all to get to yours and offer some help.
Nothing personal... post away...:waving:

(i wish more people would understand this)


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

SnoFarmer;617770 said:


> no problem I'm sure you understand.
> .
> Nothing personal... post away...:waving:
> 
> (i wish more people would understand this)


its cool and i do understand ..... what i do not understand is why no manufactures make any thing for the zr2  ....not so sure i want to buy a 3000.000 plow and stat to customize it just to fit my app. 

if any one hay any first hand knowledge on making a plow fit on a zr2 pleas help


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

We adapted my fathers to fit his zr2, just had to extend it downward and brace it up good.
Depends on how handy you are.....
However, I am fairly sure someone makes a correct mount for these trucks.
Just gotta find them.....


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

cretebaby;617748 said:


> is there a difference between a zr2 and a reg s-10 as far as plow mounts


i dont beleive so, the zr2 just sits a little higher


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

There isn't many plow choices out there for the ZR2's without modding a custom mount but it can be done if you start with a standard S10/Blazer mount.



And welcome aboard. :waving:


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

so will i need to modifying the undercarriage of the plow setup or just making new mounting locations to bolt the undercarriage to ....or is it a weld on app... the plow setup i was thinking about goin wit is the 6'8" suburbanite by western here is a link to it http://www.suburbaniteplows.com/features.html

i do remember seeing somewhere a post a bout some 2in sq tubing being used .... i will have no issues fabin up some brackets if t6hat is all that is needed just dont want to void a new plow warranty thats all


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Simplest way to do it is to order the plow with a standard issue S10 mount and then cut it apart and modify it for your ZR2. Modifying the mount will void the warranty on the mount of course, but shouldn't affect the warranty on the plow itself. Unless the dealer is a real :realmad:


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

B&B;618703 said:


> Simplest way to do it is to order the plow with a standard issue S10 mount and then cut it apart and modify it for your ZR2. Modifying the mount will void the warranty on the mount of course, but shouldn't affect the warranty on the plow itself. Unless the dealer is a real :realmad:


yea thats what i was thinking 2 what do u guys think about plow options i like the one listed above i also like this one 2 http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

One of the advantages of the 22 series Snoway over the suburbanite is the available down pressure. Down pressure makes a small lightweight plow scrape great in the forward direction, as well as backdrag as good as and/or better than a full size one.  The scrap lock feature on the suburbanite isn't nearly as effective as true down pressure.


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

so what make the snow way 600 bucks more than the western


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

REAL Hydraulic Down Pressure, commercial capacity in a small Blade, wireless remote, the EIS system, incredible stacking ability for a small blade, Snoway's warranty and unbelievable web support

Search the site for "22 series" you will find a number of satisfied commercial users. Once you've had a Snoway, you'll never be s happy with anything else.

JMO


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

well i said to hell wit the zr2 ... so im goin to look at a 03 2500hd with a western uni mount i think 78000 mi $12950 looks good ill post some picks when i get it ... thanks for the help guys


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

rockwood330;620674 said:



> well i said to hell wit the zr2 ... so im goin to look at a 03 2500hd with a western uni mount i think 78000 mi $12950 looks good ill post some picks when i get it ... thanks for the help guys


Well thats one way to fix it.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

rockwood330;620674 said:


> well i said to hell wit the zr2 ... so im goin to look at a 03 2500hd with a western uni mount i think 78000 mi $12950 looks good ill post some picks when i get it ... thanks for the help guys


I think you just took all the fun out of that project....lol


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

if you do decide to go with the zr2 check out zr2usa.com. there are some very knowable people over there that i am sure could help you out.


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

well i got it and i will post some pics 2orow gotta go do some drinkin at the halloween bash ...later


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

rockwood330;620674 said:


> well i said to hell wit the zr2 ... so im goin to look at a 03 2500hd with a western uni mount i think 78000 mi $12950 looks good ill post some picks when i get it ... thanks for the help guys


much better choice...good luck with it


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

i have an o3 zr2. looking for a cheap plow to do 4 driveways. any suggestions i was looking at a homesteder but thay wont almost 40000 and i aso looked at snobear


----------

